# Java -> eclipse-ecj-3.2 probleme [solved]

## DooMi

aloha,

habe hier ein par probleme, nachdem ich diesem artikel gefolgt bin, mit dem emergen von azureus.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.2  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/javatoolkit-0.1.9-r1  20 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bcprov-1.31-r1  USE="-doc" 1,758 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-core-1.6.5-r14 [1.5.4-r2] USE="-doc -source%" 6,136 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.10  333 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/swt-3.2-r2  USE="-cairo -gnome -opengl -seamonkey" 2,866 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.0-r3  USE="-source" 5,719 kB
```

eclipse-ecj allerdings spuckt dann direkt fehler das er mit java-config nicht klar kommt.

```
[javac] [total 10382ms]

     [echo] UPDATE ecj.jar

     [copy] Copying 34 files to /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-ecj-3.2/work/eclipse-ecj-3.2/compiler

      [jar] Building jar: /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-ecj-3.2/work/eclipse-ecj-3.2/ecj.jar

BUILD SUCCESSFUL

Total time: 13 seconds

usage: java-config [options]
```

soweit so gut, doch dann:

```
usage: java-config [options]

Java Configuration Utility Version 2.0.30

Copyright 2004-2005 Gentoo Foundation

Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

Please contact the Gentoo Java Herd <java@gentoo.org> with problems.

java-config-2: error: --classpath option requires an argument

Unknown argument: -lib

ant [options] [target [target2 [target3] ...]]

Options:

  -help                  print this message

  -projecthelp           print project help information

(...)
```

und weiter:

```
>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.2

>>> Install eclipse-ecj-3.2 into /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-ecj-3.2/image/ category dev-java

!!! ERROR: dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  eclipse-ecj-3.2.ebuild, line 47:   Called java-pkg_dojar 'dist/ecj.jar'

  java-utils-2.eclass, line 197:   Called die

!!! dist/ecj.jar does not exist

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""
```

help?   :Confused: 

//EDIT: solved, scroll down

----------

## tamiko

Mhm. 

Ich glaube, du brauchst für das Eclipse-ecj 3.2 auf jeden Fall eine Java 1.5 - Version.

Ich glaube http://gentoo-wiki.com/Eclipse kann weiterhelfen.

Nach dieser Hilfe konnte ich es bei mir sauber installieren.

Grüße,

tamiko

/edit: hihi, nur Nick geändert...

----------

## DooMi

guter tip mit dem 1.5!

allerdings half das nichts :\

```
cyrex / # java-config --list-available-vms

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.08 [sun-jdk-1.5]

3)      Sun JRE 1.5.0.08 [sun-jre-bin-1.5]
```

na sieh mal einer an was ich grade gesehen hab.

anscheinend ist das dem eclipse-ecj package vollkommen egal was ich da einstelle...

```
 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking eclipse-ecj-3.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Using: blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking eclipse-ecj-3.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-ecj-3.2/work

 * Applying eclipse-ecj-3.2-build-gentoo.patch ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]
```

nachdem ich dann die /etc/java-config-2/build/jdk.conf so editiert habe das sie *=sun-jdk nimmt, nimmt er nun die sun-jdk 1.5 zum compilen allerdings hilft das nichts:

```
java-config-2: error: --classpath option requires an argument

Unknown argument: -lib

(...)

!!! ERROR: dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  eclipse-ecj-3.2.ebuild, line 47:   Called java-pkg_dojar 'dist/ecj.jar'

  java-utils-2.eclass, line 197:   Called die

!!! dist/ecj.jar does not exist
```

das sieht so aus als wenn der java-config-2 falsche argumente übergibt?

nur was willer? java-config-1 bestimmt net...

 :Confused: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hey!

Was hällst du von Binär-Versionen?

Die verwende ich und habs somit auch nicht "selbstgebaut". 

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, prüf doch mal welche Abhängigkeiten es hat...

```

emerge -pv net-p2p/azureus-bin

```

Allerdings hab ich kleine Fehler.. die nicht wirklich schlimm sind. Z.B. erscheinen Fehler unten rechts in einem Fenster das man nicht Ausblenden kann, wenn man auf Ausblenden klickt.

Aber sonst läuft es ohne Probleme.

----------

## DooMi

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Allerdings hab ich kleine Fehler.. die nicht wirklich schlimm sind. Z.B. erscheinen Fehler unten rechts in einem Fenster das man nicht Ausblenden kann, wenn man auf Ausblenden klickt.

 

problem ist das es keine 2.5er bin gibt, sondern nur die 2.3er!

würde natürlich gerne die aktuellste azureus version benutzen, und die gibt es im portage im moment nur selber kompiliert (soweit ich das hier richtig sehe).

aber da sich das problem wohl nicht lösen lässt werd ich wohl wieder auf die -bin steigen müssen.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh!

Stimmt auf die Versionen hab ich garnicht geachtet. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen auf die selbstgebaute umzusteigen und schaun wie sich das bei mir verhält...

Vielleicht kommen wir so irgendwie weiter.

Edit:

Tipp: Starte mal 

```
# /usr/bin/java-check-environment
```

Und befolge seinen Ratschläten... das hat mich weitergebracht.

Azureus läuft und schnurrt wie eine Katze.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Fri Oct 27, 2006 7:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Also bei mir compiliert sowohl Eclipse als auch Azureus problemlos. Ich hab folgende Versionen:

```

# java-config-1 -L    

The following JDKs are available for generation-1:

*)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03]

# java-config-2 -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

*)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.07 [sun-jdk-1.5]

[I] dev-java/eclipse-ecj 

     Available versions:  

        (3.1)   3.1-r2 3.1-r13

        (3.2)   3.2

     Installed:           3.1-r13(3.1)[07:22:47 15.08.2006][doc]

                          3.2(3.2)[06:48:46 15.08.2006][doc]

     Homepage:            http://www.eclipse.org/

     Description:         Eclipse Compiler for Java

[I] dev-util/eclipse-sdk 

     Available versions:  

        (3)     3.0.1-r2 3.0.1-r3 3.0.2 3.0.2-r1

        (3.1)   3.1.2-r3

        (3.2)   3.2 3.2.1 3.2.1-r1

     Installed:           3.2.1-r1(3.2)[23:12:13 26.10.2006][-branding cairo gnome opengl seamonkey]

     Homepage:            http://www.eclipse.org/

     Description:         Eclipse Tools Platform

[I] dev-java/swt 

     Available versions:  (3)  3.1-r1 3.2 3.2-r1 3.2-r2

     Installed:           3.2-r2(3)[18:23:48 26.10.2006][cairo gnome seamonkey opengl]

     Homepage:            http://www.eclipse.org/

     Description:         GTK based SWT Library

[I] net-p2p/azureus 

     Available versions:  2.3.0.6-r1 2.4.0.2-r2 2.5.0.0 2.5.0.0-r1 2.5.0.0-r2 2.5.0.0-r3

     Installed:           2.5.0.0-r3[11:31:03 15.10.2006][-source]

     Homepage:            http://azureus.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Azureus - Java BitTorrent Client

```

Hatte jetzt erst vor kurzem ein Azureus-Update gemacht. Ging ohne Probleme.

Zu Azureus: Ich hatte auch mal 'ne Zeit lang die Binary-Version verwendet. Die Binary-Version hängt immer ein paar Versionsnummer hinter der Source-Version zurück. Außerdem funktionieren manchmal diverse Sachen bei der Binary nicht richtig.

----------

## DooMi

finally!

nachdem beitrag von musv dacht ich mir compile ich mal alles von hand durch, folgende steps:

-> emerge -C java-config-wrapper

-> emerge -C java-config

-> emerge -1 "=java-config-1*" "=java-config-2*"

-> java-config -S blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

-> java-check-environment

-> emerge eclipse-sdk

-> emerge javatoolkit

-> emerge bcprov

-> emerge ant-core

-> emerge swt

-> emerge eclipse-ecj (problemlos!)

-> emerge azureus (BUILD SUCCESSFUL, Total time: 36 seconds)

einwandfreim danke jungs   :Cool: 

----------

